# état SMART non géré



## babeuf (10 Décembre 2009)

Bon on va me dire que c'est du déjà traité, mais je ne trouve pas la solution à mon pb dans le forum.
Je viens de m'acheter un DD externe Samsung 2,5p de 500Go (dans un boitier XSlim Storeva). Quand je le connecte en USB, j'ai ce message : "Le disque que vous avez inséré n'est pas lisible par cet ordinateur".
J'ouvre "initialiser" : l'utilitaire de disque s'ouvre. Dans le menu de gauche apparaît mon DD externe avec les infos suivantes :

Nom :     SAMSUNG HM500JI Media
    Type :     Disque

    Schéma de carte de partition :     Non formaté
    Identifiant du disque :     disk1
    Nom du support :     SAMSUNG HM500JI Media
    Type de support :     Générique
    Bus de connexion :     USB
    Numéro de série USB :     1ADA04199FFF
    Arbre des périphériques :     IODeviceTree:/PCI0@0/USB7@1D,7
    Inscriptible :     Oui
    Éjectable :     Oui
    Emplacement :     Externe
    Capacité totale :     500,11 Go (500 107 862 016 octets)
    État S.M.A.R.T. :     Non géré
    Numéro du disque :     1
    Numéro de partition :     0

Je n'ai pas la main pour l'option "monter".

Voilà, voilà Que faire ?

Je suis sur iMac intel blanc sous SL 10.6.2.

Merci à vous


----------



## houlala63 (10 Décembre 2009)

c'est normal que tu ne puisse pas monter ton disque dur puisqu'il n'y a aucune partition sur ton disque ...
=> *Schéma de carte de partition : Non formaté*

Il te faut d'abord le formater
->Partitionner->Choisir le format (msdos pour du fat32/hfs pour du mac only)
et appliquer.

Plus d'aide


----------



## babeuf (10 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup j'avais pas fait attention à ce zéro partition

Bête que je suis.

Merci à toi et une fois de plus un grand merci à tous ceux qui donnent de leur temps sur Macge pour dépanner les autres !


----------

